# Johns Mountain Squirrel Hunting Club....



## BOWHUNTHERE (May 17, 2010)

Who is going to the NKC Sanctioned Squirrel Hunt this weekend?  The NKC Website is showing an am/pm hunt.  Show us some dogs yaw are bringing.


----------



## 22 HORNET (May 18, 2010)

*hunt*

How far is this hunt from Douglasville GA. is it sat or sun or both days ?   thanks  22HORNET


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (May 18, 2010)

*This is all I know...*

http://www.nationalkennelclub.com/Upcoming%20Events/hunts.htm


----------



## PAUL JOHNSON (May 18, 2010)

Real good folk at this club y'all should come out. A couple of the guys that put the hunts on are members here. Moagie25 and 5string.


----------



## crackerdave (May 19, 2010)

That's up near where we had D.O.G. last year.

 I didn't even know there was anything like that going on this time of year! Sure would like to get my cur pup in on something like that.She is rarin' to _GO!_
This is Foxy - 'bout a year old,and bred by Mr. James Parnell.That's the first squirrel I shot out to her - a fox squirrel near 'bout as big as _her!_ What a fight that was!


----------



## 5 string (May 20, 2010)

It is just south of dalton ga exit 326 off of I 75 club is 1 mile west when you exit.   we are also having a pkc squrl hunt june 5th and aug 14th.   Bring what you got and come help us out we tryin to get this club going.


----------



## 5 string (May 20, 2010)

22 Hornet it is just sat.   Got church on sun.


----------



## 027181 (May 20, 2010)

IS that the last hunt in ga until past nxt april, can u get a dog single registered in nkc


----------



## moagie25 (May 21, 2010)

Yea we will be reg dogs on site and its only Sat. 700am deadline for the morning hunt and 100Pm for the afternoon hunt, come on and join us . Mike


----------



## Forest Walker (May 23, 2010)

Had a great time watching all the different dogs work and meeting all you good folks.  I always learn a lot about squirrel dogs by attending these events.  If you have a squirrel chaser; you really need to be going to these competition hunts.  I lost at least a pound in the afternoon hunt...that's a good thing.  Thanks for letting me be a spectator. See yaw in June.  Oh yeah, that was some awesome deer chilli and Biggun is a beast...


----------



## moagie25 (May 24, 2010)

*Hunt Results*

Had a great hunt both hunts, it got a little warm on the pm hunt but was a whole lot of fun. Saw some good freinds and met some new ones ,had a good turn out and just alot of good clean fun ,come see us june 5 for our PKC hunt . our hunt results were, no plus points in the am hunt.  Pm hunt  1st Swamp Creek Biggun  O-Mark Dooley H-Mike Dooley 200+  2nd Blevins' Toot My Horn O-H David Blevins   125+ Come out and support our club and thanks to all who participated. Mike


----------



## PAUL JOHNSON (May 24, 2010)

Good job guys and congrats. Had a blast and can't wait till the next hunt


----------



## moagie25 (May 27, 2010)

*PKC Hunt June 5*

Don't forget our PKC Sq hunt June 5 at Johns Mtn Sq Hunting Club, Hope to see all of you there


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (May 27, 2010)

moagie25 said:


> Don't forget our PKC Sq hunt June 5 at Johns Mtn Sq Hunting Club, Hope to see all of you there


 mike this is rube, when yall get a sq club started up on johns  GIVE ME A SHOUT! I QUIT HUNTING SQURRS LONG TIME AGO BUT STILL TREE A POSSUM NOW AN THEN  HOWS JOEY DOING ?


----------



## moagie25 (May 28, 2010)

*hunts*

Hey Ruben hadn't seen you in a coons age, Joey is still hunting them black dogs and we do have a club in carbondale called Johns mtn. We have a PKC hunt June 5 at 7AM come and see us. Mike


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (May 28, 2010)

Howdy mike , guess i aint seen any of yall fer awhile. I WENT back into service for awhile (imagine that a 50yr old geezer in a recon unit) ill try to get over on the 5th an see ya ! until then hang down your head tom dooley haaaa member that. good talking to u bro !


----------



## moagie25 (May 31, 2010)

*PKC Hunt*

Lets have a roll call for the pkc hunt Sat June the 5th we are trying to gauge how many hunters are going to show up, we really need your support come and hunt with us. Thanks Mike


----------

